# Applying to Local 7, telecom vs inside wiremen !WARNING WALL OF TEXT!



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok, was ready to get in, got trolled by former boss, been chasing money for years and want to start over but now has some baggage.

OP,
You should put in your time somewhere, get the proper license and open your own business.

But not in Florida...............



lol I just thought how that last line read. I should make that my signature:

Butt Knot in Florida


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

No employer is omniscient, they know what you tell them for the most part. So make your resume and applications say what you want them to say.


----------



## Fractured (Feb 15, 2011)

1. Yes. More people want to be inside wiremen (mostly because of $$$) therefore the pool of applicants is larger.
2.Maybe, it depends on who the NECA and IBEW reps know. I wouldn't worry to much about that.
3.It depends on what the requirements for your local application process. In my local we have to put any arrests within the last 5 years, but they don't do background test. Also, the college CANNOT hurt. Any college is good.


----------

